# Assistant Surgeon Allowed



## tdiederich

Does anyone know if there is a medicare fee schedule that shows if an assistant surgeon is payable or not?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp?agree=yes&next=Accept

select your range of codes

select payment policy indicators

next

enter CPT code and select all modifiers on your drop key

4th column over

0-allowed with supporting documentation
1-no assist allowed
2-assistant allowed
9-concept does not apply


----------



## Belinda Frisch

*Medicare Fee Schedule*

To determine if an assistant is payable, look up the CPT on the MPFS.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PFSLookup/

There is an assistant payable column with indicator 0, 1, or 2.

0 Assistant surgeon may be paid with
documentation. Use 80 modifier.

1 Assistant surgeon cannot be paid.

2 Assistant surgeon can be paid. Use 80
modifier.

9 Assistant surgeon concept does not apply.

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/macj3b/fees/docs/2008/mpfs_2008_indicator_summary.pdf


----------



## Belinda Frisch

*Funny*

... we must have been doing that at the same time.


----------



## tdiederich

Thanks Alot.


----------

